# Dark Eldar SSlyth and Lhamaean models



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

So I came across this when searching for Sisters info today.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

And I guess that could be a Lhamaean, mistress of poisons, between the Sslyth and the Archon. Appears to be holding a sword and a sheath, so it seems like the most likely option unless I've missed something.

The Sslyth looks kinda cool, but the shard carbine looks huge on it.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

they look like DE conversions made from other models


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> they look like DE conversions made from other models


Nah, looks official. The Archon and Incubi in the background are the 'Eavy Metal ones.

The Sslyth looks a little static, but the Lhamaean looks amazing. Pity they're so crap in game.

Midnight


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

If those are real then they are very nice. I would definitely get some Sslyth and the Lhamaean would be utterly perfect for female Archon conversions, particularly Lady Malys.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

It's good to see more models for the DE. Personally I think they are impressive models.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

It's real. There's a picture in the White Dwarf. Dark Eldar Sslyth and Dark Eldar Lhamaean. To be released September 10th in Citadel Finecast.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

the mistress looks nice, but the Sslyth is just amazing!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im getting a bit sick of all these new DE models,isnt it about time we had some new stuff for space marines? those guys never get anything new


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, right in time I say. Was about to embark upon the quest to convert a Sslyth from some Tyranid bits and scratch, but this'll save me the trouble. My Lhamaean is already finished though.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I just noticed that the Lhamaean looks like she has one leg.

Midnight


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> I just noticed that the Lhamaean looks like she has one leg.
> 
> Midnight


in the 41st M even para paliegics go to war


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> in the 41st M even para paliegics go to war


No, the leg is in the middle of her body! Eep! Them combat drugs is bad, right?

Midnight


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> im getting a bit sick of all these new DE models,isnt it about time we had some new stuff for space marines? those guys never get anything new


You will just have to wait; I have it on good authority from a pixie I imagined that the next release is Codexonkeys followed by three waves of single piece miniatures of donkeys stamping on the corpses of bits sellers.

Returning to topic, the DE releases are once again good to look upon; shame the game-play does not really suit me.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone who uses the Sslyth should be forced to do this:

http://youtu.be/Ti4sqG85FU4


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Klaivex said:


> Anyone who uses the Sslyth should be forced to do this:
> 
> http://youtu.be/Ti4sqG85FU4


Great video that was just epic


----------

